

How would you implement subreddit forking and merging? - amichail

One problem with user-defined subreddits is that you could have way too many of them, with little participation in each.<p>So, how would you implement forking and merging of subreddits?
======
jonnytran
Sorry, maybe I'm just missing something. But how is this not trivial?

Sure, there are political issues like when people unaware of the fork submit,
what happens. But assuming everyone has agreed, this seems like a simple sql
update.

Maybe one potentially tricky issue is how to lazily copy posts that were
submitted prior to a fork so that they show up in both subreddits after the
fork. Is this what you're referring to?

~~~
amichail
I'm not referring to implementation issues.

Rather, my question concerns the policy to use to determine when a fork or
merge is to be done.

